# radiator fan



## brandonstokes12 (Jul 29, 2011)

I bought a Chevy Cruze LS that was wrecked and fixed it up.I love the car and it runs great but one concern that i have is when the car is stationary and the a/c is one, the radiator fan with come on for about 3 to 4 seconds and turn off, then in about 15 seconds the fan with come back on for about 3-4 seconds and this process repeats its self when the car is stationary. Does anyone know if this is normal or if it needs to be looked at?


----------



## Eightbelow (Mar 16, 2011)

I have a 1.4 and I noticed my fan doing that but the AC wasn't on, I would assume if the AC was on it would still be doing it so I would say it's normal.


----------



## Bossy70 (Feb 25, 2011)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/7714-hyperactive-radiator-fan-5.html


----------

